

XenServer open sourced - ke4qqq
http://blog.xen.org/index.php/2013/06/25/xenserver-org-and-the-xen-project/

======
sciurus
This isn't an announcement of future plans; open-source XenCenter 6.2 was
released today. This is a pleasant surprise, because I'm actually early in the
process of deploying some servers running Xen Cloud Platform (XCP). Now that
XenCenter is open source there won't be any more XCP releases, but upgrading
from XCP to XenCenter is supported.

This and other questions I had were answered at [http://xenserver.org/discuss-
virtualization/q-and-a/categori...](http://xenserver.org/discuss-
virtualization/q-and-a/categories/listings/xenserver-org-launch.html)

~~~
sciurus
s/XenCenter/XenServer/g

------
mstermagoo
If you're interested Intel had a POV to add.
[http://communities.intel.com/community/datastack/blog/2013/0...](http://communities.intel.com/community/datastack/blog/2013/06/25/not-
your-mothers-open-source)

FD: I work at Intel in the Data Center Group

------
revnja
This is pretty big news. I've known some small businesses that have had a need
to virtualize, but didn't want to get into everything KVM/OpenVZ, etc
entailed. The VMware Essentials bundle (I believe that is what it is called)
made decent inroads in this arena, but with everything all the enterprise
features being free, I will probably have to start recommending this.

I have been looking into breaking in to a specialized segment of lower-end
hosting (VPS, etc) and was looking to base my platform on VMware (rather than
OpenVZ/KVM which seems to be the norm) but I am going to take a serious look
at this now.

I'm excited to try building the platform around XenServer, and excited to
contribute to the project as well -- I hope we see a lot of contributions now
that this is open-source. I would love to see a Linux or OS X version of the
management client, which is wholly possible now.

I'm installing a test instance of 6.2 now (within ESXi, ironically) to play
around with it!

------
laveur
You know I always figured that this was just open source to begin with.... I
guess I was wrong.

~~~
sciurus
Most of the software was already open source, but the pay-for version of
XenServer had a few more features than the open source Xen Cloud Platform.

Somewhat to my surprise, Citrix also released the XenCenter management
application under an open source license. It would be nice to see a port of
that to linux.

[http://wiki.xen.org/wiki/XCP/XenServer_Feature_Matrix](http://wiki.xen.org/wiki/XCP/XenServer_Feature_Matrix)

[https://github.com/xenserver/xenadmin](https://github.com/xenserver/xenadmin)

~~~
patrickg_zill
the API , called XAPI, that the management application uses, has always been
public and open source, as far as I know. It is based on OCaml, IIRC.

~~~
eru
> It is based on OCaml, IIRC.

Yes, that's true. They also have some Haskell developers, but they are working
on XenClient, not XenServer.

------
TheRubyist
Seems like PR move for Intel and Cytrix to bring some interest to technology

~~~
edelwe1ss
I am not convinced : this looks like a serious effort and if you take it
together with the move of Xen > Linux Foundation, it actually makes sense.
Previous attempts to open source bits of XenServer though, do look like PR
moves which frankly created a bit of a mess.

------
Nux
Nice! The power of competition proven once again.

